# Black screen on VT1 to 6 (SOLVED)

## sale

Hello!

I am using fglrx driver for my ati card and kde 4.10. 

When KDE loads I cant switch to VT (console) - when I switch I just get a black screen..

Any idea what could be causing this?

Thx, Sale

edit:

I just found in xorg log: 

```
(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to get ConsoleMode
```

this probably has something to do with it, just dont know how to fix it.Last edited by sale on Tue Mar 12, 2013 8:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## siknasa9

You may want to enable uvesafb in the kernel .config.

----------

## sale

 *Quote:*   

> You may want to enable uvesafb in the kernel .config.

 

Tried that, nothing happens..

Something else comes to mind perhapse?

Sale

----------

## sale

Solved it, just had to downgrade ati-drivers to version 13.1.

Thx, Sale

----------

## PaulStogov

Or you could try "vga" switch in your kernel boot line as well.

----------

## Navar

Please see bug report.

@OP, would you consider renaming/adding the ati-drivers-13.4 and removing solved from your topic heading?  This would help others in trying to find relevant info on this topic (this thread wasn't easy to re-find).

----------

## tomk

Moved from Desktop Environments to Kernel & Hardware as it fits better here.

----------

## eccerr0r

A weird observation:

I see this problem on my RadeonHD 5770 with fglrx as well.

However one time I compiled the Radeon KMS driver into my kernel by mistake, and with that I was able to switch back to console(?)  If I remember correctly?

I'm not sure it's a good idea to compile ATI Radeon KMS and use fglrx at the same time... but it did something...

----------

